
Hitchsters: Share a Taxi, Save Some Bucks - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/09/hitchsters-share-a-taxi-save-some-bucks/
======
far33d
I love the 'you can choose a gender preference of a co-rider' feature. Never
hurts to put a dating twist into an idea.

~~~
mukund
good one. Yeah a dating one will be a good add on service. More like a blind-
moving date

